# BFGoodrich g-Force Sport Comp 2?



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

Anyone running these tires? They are a performance summer tire. I have read a ton of reviews all day today and watched multiple videos and magazines of reviews during the tires launch.

From what I can tell they beat out the Yokohama S Drives in everything. And they last about 30k-35k miles?

How do they performance say from a dead stop, launching the car on the road and the drag strip? Looking for a decently sticky tire to put down the little power I have and get the sucker to give a good hard launch and be on my way when ever I wanna have some stop light fun or occasionally take it down the 1320. From what Ive seen so far, handling in wet and dry on the track and autocross conditions is all terrific so I'm not to worried of that at the moment. I would like to have anyone's opinions on these or other tires I should look at within the same price range. Tire rack has the size I want for $128 225/45/17


----------



## kyledubbs (Feb 23, 2009)

I have these on my mkv gti 225/40/18's. The old tires were toyo proxy 4s and I must say the bfg's out perform the toyos in all aspects.


----------



## BlkMk2Jetta (Aug 25, 2008)

kyledubbs said:


> I have these on my mkv gti 225/40/18's. The old tires were toyo proxy 4s and I must say the bfg's out perform the toyos in all aspects.


How do they hook up in traction if you launch the car in first at a respectful rpm? Would you recommend them?


----------



## kyledubbs (Feb 23, 2009)

To be honest I've never launched it. But when compared to the toyos which would spin when id get on it in 1st and 2nd. the bfg's wheelhop if i dont ease into the boost :banghead: im sure this majorly due to the 40 series tire not having any give in the sidewall. but cornering grip is great. Wet traction is a solid 4 out of 5 and I was to afraid to even attempt them in the snow so I'm rolling on 17" Benz wheels with blizzaks that spin wonderfully In 1-3rd gear:beer:


----------



## JohnStamos (Feb 3, 2010)

*FV-QR*

They are good for being lower mid grade summer tires, and they are cheap.


If you are looking to ever drag with them, they are useless in that aspect. 


That said, the G-force KDWs are better then them in basically everyway (except noise) and in the same price range.


Conti Extreme contacts are the same price range and much better then Sport 2's as well. 

Eagle F1's are GREAT for a mix of daily/sport and the least harsh of them all.


----------



## spoon! (Sep 1, 2005)

JohnStamos said:


> That said, the G-force KDWs are better then them in basically everyway (except noise) and in the same price range.


Hey do you happen to have any personal experience with the KDW's? I'm picking up some new wheels and these look like pretty good tires and come in a size that is attractive to me. Coming from Bridgestone RE-11..


----------

